# Same soil, same watering and nutrient schedule, grows different



## thaibrick (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi, thats my first post on this forum, I just love you guys and your support. Most things I know abt growing I learned reading different topics here. Apart from few scientific articles I managed to find on the web.

Sooo, to the point. I planted two seeds early in march and have kept the seedlings mostly inside in warm and sunny place until late april. Under plexiglass celling, to be precise, perfect spot for germination and nursery. Fed them with a teaspoon plain water enchanted with kelp meal and minuscule amounts of salicin acid, they did really well and now they are transplanted into bigger pots and left outside.

I keep spraying my mixture on them twice a day. There is also kelp meal added into the soil in amount one cup per plant. Pots are around 30 litre universal planting soil with medium sized grains of perlite. I keep pinching it with bamboo stick, so it stays loose even after watering. Every week I add little bit of dandelion (mostly) tea to my water, just a little not to overload my babies with different stuff.

Its june now so my plants are like 60 days from sprouts, I keep LST them by tying tops low and apart from each other. On one plant there are already 6 baby branches coming out. I also did top both of them once (very early, it was possibly a mistake). I keep removing one of big fan leaves week or so just to make myself a green sandwich :-]

One strain that is out of concern of this post seems to be doing perfectly well, its light green and have no marks of sickness. Its the one with sox branches. Unfortunately I forgot name of this one.

Second baby is Thai-tanic - mostly sativa strain of thai cannabis mixed with classic skunk (according to Flying dutchmen who provided me with seeds). She grows really slow and today I noticed that most of developed baby leaves on the new tops are curled. The two developed fan leaves are deep green and also develop marks of curling and browning on very tips. Also, they are very "hard " in touch, like cardboard or something, you can bend them with a "click" inside or outside.

It's the leaves curling that concerns me, I'm sure I'm not overwatering them and my nutrients are very low in N. I just keep the soil wet down the pot, the top inch stays almost all the time dry. She is also very slooow growing plant.

Anyone got idea what is the cause of this slow and somehow disturbed growth?

Greetings lads!


----------



## pcduck (Jun 6, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
Have you added anything besides kelp to your soil, as far as nutrients? The decomposition of your kelp my be lowerin your pH.

They will need more then kelp to thrive.


----------



## umbra (Jun 6, 2017)

Way too many variables. What is ph of soil and nutes? You may have bugs. Stop messing with the plant by topping and lst.


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 6, 2017)

Tx for answers. It's universal soil, one that you can buy in any gardening store. I water it with dandelion tea every second watering. To be honest, I spared on water very much during this 60 days, most of liquid used came from daily spraying... Today it rained hard whole day and the plant looks now better than in the morning though the leaves are still curled.

I have no way of testing acidity of my growing medium, are there easy tests to perform at home?


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2017)

Thrip are insects that make the buds hard. You need a eye loupe 60 x power to really see them. They look like lice, or tiny tiny white worms.  
Your strain of thai tanic sounds fun.  Listen to these guys up here, they will help you. good luck to you.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 6, 2017)

Dandelion tea is rich in potassium, but little else.  I suspect that they need a wider range of nutrients.  Why are you giving them daily sprayings?


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 6, 2017)

Lmao... Know someone who used to collect them in jars... He used to run around with empty jars telling everyone "they're full of thrips so small that you can't see them with naked eye". He had a lot of thrips running around on shoulder and parts where he couldn't reach alone, very often asked people around to help with collecting specimens to put into glass or another store. And he never ever smoked ganja, funny guy lol.

Luckily these thrips are not my problem, really. I keep a lot of garlic and wormwood around in my small garden so the bugs stay away.

If using super proper soil, how big would my plant have grown after 2 months since sprouting? I may have screwed at this point but it's my first serious shoot at growing my own baby buds.

Peace lads


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 6, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Dandelion tea is rich in potassium, but little else.  I suspect that they need a wider range of nutrients.  Why are you giving them daily sprayings?





It wont hurt, right? According to some sources its good to spray plants with kelp tea cuz it's rich in plant growth hormones. I hope it will affect buds quakity too


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2017)

This plant is 6.5 weeks from sprout.View attachment DSCF4803.jpg


View attachment DSCF4804.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2017)

thaibrick said:


> It wont hurt, right? According to some sources its good to spray plants with kelp tea cuz it's rich in plant growth hormones. I hope it will affect buds quakity too



Yes, actually it can hurt.


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 8, 2017)

Good morning lads

I'm not a botanist but had my introduction to biology while at university. So I researched the plant biology online and found out that there are substances that regulate different processes of life. In this group you can find cytokinins that are telling the plant to grow and branch out, also support root growth. And it seems that there are no better natural sources of cytokinins than kelp meal.

I do it on every plant daily I have and they are doing great. My medinilla started to grow two new branches after applying kelp spraying, before she was "quiet" for like a year.

My plan is to go on trough vegetative stage and see myself if it hurts or not.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 8, 2017)

And here I thought you needed help.


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 8, 2017)

pcduck said:


> And here I thought you needed help.





A bit of advice and some brainstorming too :whistle:

I think I may have underwatered my baby plants. From now on I'm going to give them precious liquid every morning.

Greetings


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2017)

Let's see a picture of your plants, i showed you mine.:vap-Bong_smoker:


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 8, 2017)

oké but in few days. my camera is down


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jun 8, 2017)

I  source my dirt from a certified organic farm...I feed 3 times a yr with organic food...they turn out reasonable... 

View attachment DSCF0748.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2017)

OMG, could you come by my house please mojoganjaman?  What do you feed three times a year?


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> OMG, could you come by my house please mojoganjaman?  What do you feed three times a year?



no idea on the formula...it comes from the same fella that provides me dirt and clones...but it appears to work...I do amend the dirt...we sift it in march at the farm, mix it with castings and dolomite lime and bloodmeal in my yard...then drop it in holes and let it cook until planting in early may...then feed once in veg via garbage pail and sump pump repeat twice in flower...I'll check with my source for the feed formula...I also add molasses my last feeding...hth



mojo


edit: I also use a 3 claw garden tool to rough the dirt at first signs of flower...then water in bonemeal...)


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 8, 2017)

that is an amazing plan you have there. I am going to make a note of what you said. Thank you


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jun 8, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> that is an amazing plan you have there. I am going to make a note of what you said. Thank you




I try to keep it simple...less cost and less work on my back...its a po' old  dirt farmer thing...)



mojo


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 9, 2017)

mojoganjaman said:


> I  source my dirt from a certified organic farm...I feed 3 times a yr with organic food...they turn out reasonable...





wow! kind of picture where a breaded man shows up after 5 minutes of starring with one's jaw on the floor 

:thumbsup:


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jun 9, 2017)

I'm just a newbie...lots to learn...not so much time...is why I share...))



mojo 

View attachment DSCF0616.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2017)

That is so beautiful it makes me:cry:


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 9, 2017)

Today I was able to take few macros of SWIM's garden.

There are pictures from two weeks ago:









And these are of today:









Any thoughts? 

Greetings


----------



## umbra (Jun 9, 2017)

2 things I see... the pot that plant is in looks too big and you definitely have bugs


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 9, 2017)

I can't understand how does pot size affect plant growth? Would putting some garlic inside this pot would help my friend to get rid of bugs?


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 14, 2017)

Lol now I see! This place under the tree was a disasger. I moved to newplace, loohere are much less of those tiny little trisps. Later on I attach some Green Godness photos, peace and stay cool ~~,


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2017)

Hi thai, no garlic in the pot will not kill thrip. Can you get spinosad where you are? You can try dishsoap, and oil in water and spray that, but thrip are very hard to kill.  They have eggs that hatch every other day. So you need to spray every three days. Good luck to you! Oh, and it is hard to get a large pot watered the right way with such a little plant with little roots. there can be a dry spot and hurt the plant or it can stay to wet for to long and make the plant sick.


----------



## thaibrick (Jun 15, 2017)

I water area on the band of the pot. I hope this way the roots are encouraged to grow in to direction of water rich soil. For the bugs, they seem to be gone. There is a kind of tree that seems to attrack those little bastards. The  growing spot was under such a tree. I moved deeper into the forest. Tx for advice, if they came back I will have to pay a visit to the store. Greetings

Birch is the name of this sucker tree


----------



## thaibrick (Jul 4, 2017)

Due to small experiment I've lost one branch of ThaiTanic. I was interested if concentrated cytokinin solution applied locally would do some magic, well the entire branch collapsed within a day. I'm happy the other half is doing good. 

Do you see strain difference between both pots?


----------



## thaibrick (Aug 27, 2017)

Update:

After heavy rains the slow growing plant died. Rest in peace baby...

Detailed story. One morning I noticed lots of water in both pots, namely both plants were half-submerged. I've hidden them inside, first removing all the water. The next day this slow growing beauty started to colapse, I knew I was loosing her ;-/ 

I tried to save the plant by moving to fresh soil and smaller pot. I also removed almost all the foliage (it would fall off anyway) leaving just this small baby leaves on top of all three branches. The root wasn't looking nice, part of it was slimmy and brown. I cut these parts out. Same weekend I made trip to growstore to get some supplies.

It showed some promise following days, but due to prolonged business trip later in August I couldn't watch for my garden for a few weeks. Back home I made a sad discovery - she didn't survive, possibe due to very hot days.

The other one, with one branch lost is doing good. She also went to fresh soil. Interesting observation BTW, you can get the plant out, roots bare and wash them, put back in another place, the plant will live. Do it with care!

Since the sad story I added a nurtien solution universal for veg and blooming to my watering schedule. I also do foliage spraying and keep her in shadow for most of the day.

Recently moved her away from plants that grew nearby, something told me that they don't like each other. I hope that the baby leaves, that popped up like week ago are going to develop into nice branches. It would be quite a bushy plant if not for the lost half earlier in June. I'm happy with the way she is anyway, it's my first shoot at growing.

There is still one month of >12 hrs daytime, can't wait to see blooming happening.

Peace and love buddies!


----------



## thaibrick (Sep 23, 2017)

So it's a girl! Any advices how to make the buds nice? So far I know that 
-stop spraying it with foliage feeding
-flush it with plain water 2-3 weeks before harvesting
Tx i. advance for wise advices

View attachment IMG_0642.jpg


----------



## thaibrick (Oct 12, 2017)

More pictures f my little girl 
View attachment IMG_0679.jpg
View attachment IMG_0682.jpg


----------



## thaibrick (Oct 18, 2017)

feeling lonely here :/ Grab a picture of pistils close-up. In botany these are called stigmas. Now I have wait for them to turn brown?View attachment IMG_0708.jpg


----------



## tcbud (Oct 18, 2017)

You got a minimum of eight weeks to go till you have bud to harvest. Good luck to you.


----------



## thaibrick (Oct 19, 2017)

tcbud said:


> You got a minimum of eight weeks to go till you have bud to harvest. Good luck to you.





Would you elaborate? Where to start counting weeks?


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 19, 2017)

Most strains mature within 8 to 10 weeks after you flip the lighting regime to 12/12.

Get yourself a little $5 60x scope. Then, you can look at the trichromes and see when the plant is ready for harvest.

I use one like this... https://www.ebay.com/itm/60X-Magnif...574545&hash=item19f4e6ebc4:g:xTIAAOSwR0JUOAWc

http://www.growweedeasy.com/harvest#trichome-method


----------



## thaibrick (Oct 19, 2017)

Hackerman said:


> ...
> 
> http://www.growweedeasy.com/harvest#trichome-method





Hi Hackerman, great article! Tx[emoji108]


----------



## thaibrick (Oct 26, 2017)

View attachment IMG_0716.JPG
 Hardly a 60$ eyepiece but I like the result

Its fresh image, does the resin glands look like choke and waste? Im tempted to cut a bit tonight.


----------



## angelina (Oct 27, 2017)

same soil, same watering and nutrient schedule and good-quality light, Unit Farm LED light may grow different. hahahahaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## sethrak (Dec 1, 2017)

My, my~ looking nice```

As for garlic~ I use it for aphids and whit flies and```

seth


----------

